# Holistic vet appointment



## Anna's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

We have an appointment for Anna with a holistic vet soon. She is 8 months old (was diagnosed with SIBO at 5 months). This will be for consultation on her SIBO, upcoming rabies vaccination, and diet. She has been treated so far by our local vet and an internal medicine vet specialist for the SIBO. She has been on flagyl and we are transitioning to tylan right now. After reading a lot of posts on this site over the past several months, I decided that this would be a good idea before we got her rabies shot especially. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GOOD FOR YOU Anna's Mom!!!!
One of my GSD's was near death from EPI and a combination of holistic modalities saved her life! The drugs the vet gave her only worked for a time and they did not have any other answers for me. This started my "total natural" journey 18 years ago and I never looked back! You have to be VERY careful with inoculations with this type of condition, so I'm glad you are switching to holistic. See how you feel about the new vet and possibly have records transferred to him for total care as western medicine vets do not get on well with the holistic way of thinking and YOU end up in the middle confused (I've been there done that). What's the name/location of the holistic vet you are seeing?
If you ever want to talk about this please feel free to pm me.
Good Luck!


----------



## Anna's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks for the encouragement!*

Thanks for the positive words! I will try to PM you with the name of the vet.


----------

